# What is the password for the Internet?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was at a cafe, and when I was about to open up Internet, it said one has to get a password from the cashier.

How can I ask a cashier for a password for the Internet?

"Mikä on internet-tunnus?" (?)


----------



## sakvaka

For example like this:

Anteeksi, mikä on tuon teidän langattoman verkonne (WLAN:inne) salasana?
Voiko tästä pyytää salasanan tuohon langattomaan verkkoon (WLAN:iin)?

WLAN is pronounced ['ve: ,lan] in Finnish.


----------



## Gavril

When I was in Finland, I would ask café employees,
_
Saisinko tunnuksen ja salasanan?_

Everyone understood me when I said this, but I don't know if this is a widely-used phrase.


----------



## tbsvk

This is a bit interesting. In a bank, they have "tunnukset/pankkitunnukset", so logins/passwords for the internet banking. The word "salasana" is missing.


----------

